# Pictures - mare giving birth



## MasterBenedict (31 December 2013)

Following on from my strangles threading the vet section, thought I'd post these pics for anyone interested. Plus, I'm sure all of you waiting for the clip clip of tiny hooves will find it interesting.

Basically I was having a clear out the other day and came across an old camera memory card from when I lived/worked at a riding school.

I was lucky enough to watch a mare give birth in broad daylight, just feet from where I was stood.

So, here is Skye giving birth to Skye's Destiny, (or Dizzy if you like) a beautiful chestnut filly from a few summers ago.....

WARNING - slightly icky photos if you don't like birth-related gore.

-
-
-

 One week to go -






Things didn't exactly go to plan, we were expecting her to give birth over night like any sane mare, so were quite surprised when 5 mins after turning her out one morning she just lay down and 2 hooves appeared! She had a small audience but didn't seem to mind and ate grass most the way through the short labour.









































































Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## friskyfilly (31 December 2013)

Lovely pictures. Thanks for sharing again


----------



## Megibo (31 December 2013)

Aww  
I love a mares 'oh, hello baby!' face.


----------



## Spring Feather (31 December 2013)

Nice pictures for those who haven't seen a mare giving birth :smile3:

In all the years I've been breeding I've only ever had one mare foal in the middle of the night.  All mine foal at very sensible times of day which makes me happy as once they're born I can go to bed and sleep soundly :smile3:


----------



## mynutmeg (31 December 2013)

My girl foaled at 3 am - this is the video of her foaling, a bit dark but watchable 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJA3yLKm8MM


----------



## CrazyMare (1 January 2014)

Mine (two) have all foaled in the middle of the night!

Mine are ponies, and they seemed adamant they were waiting for no one to be around. I was with both by sneaking around in the dark and listening for sounds.

Brilliant pictures - I only have pics of wet babies as I forgot until then!


----------



## mynutmeg (1 January 2014)

We had a wireless cctv set up and camped out in the next door stable once the milk testing said she was close (despite no other signs from her of being ready to foal). My sister and I took turns to stay up and watch her - there was no way I was missing it!!


----------

